# installing vmware tools. please wait



## thelionn (Nov 12, 2012)

hi all 
i am trying to install ubuntu OS as a virtual machine on my windows 7
i downloaded the ubuntu and downloaded VMware to be my virtual tool 
what ever while installing it it says :
installing VMware tools. please wait
at the same time there is bar in my VMvirutal says :
easy install failed to automatically install VMware tools. log in to the guest operating system and click "install VMware tools" from the VM menu .

well : my question is does that mean there is a problem even though it is installing 
if it is not a problem so how many time it takes to install VMware tools ??

in the attach files there is a screenshot to my virtual while installing 
i asking theses questions because it took over 40 mins saying installing and still until now !


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

From within the Virtual OS (guest), you need to make sure the ISO is mounted to install the VM Tools, or you can go to the www.vmware.com website and download the correct VM Tools install package for Ubuntu. Download the file and follow the instructions.

(For Fedora and Centos, you have to run a *.pl file as "root" in order to install the VM tools.)


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

VMware won't do an "easy install" of tools in linux, you've got to manually do it.

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...nguage=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1022525


----------

